# need advice on how to find data



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

At the end of the month I will be getting a new revolver in .357.I have been looking at data to find the best choice in .357 and .38spl+p.I am getting nowhere fast.All the data I find is outdated.Most comes from the 90's and I know alot of new ammo is out there but cannot find any 3rd party testing.So far in .357 it seems to be that a round in 140JHP seems to be a good choice.Remingtons silvertip,federal hydrashock seem to be the leaders.Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The very best data you can get is on the range. What do you want the ammo for? Hunting? Defense? Target? Plinking?

All published data is a very accurate determination of how that cartridge performs in the test gun. Shoot different ammunition at different ranges at paper targets. Shoot into clay, dirt, wood. Autopsy animals shot with your load.

There is just no "bad" ammunition sold, otherwise the company wouldn't be long in business. Start with .38 Specials and shoot,shoot, shoot, and shoot some more. Your best will come to the surface.

Bob Wright


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

this is strictly about defensive loads.I will shoot cheaper stuff on the range.I usually try using wet phone books and homemade gelatin once I have an idea of what I like.From the data Ive read the best .357 seems to be the 130-140 grn range.I will test them myself though.This site so far seems to have some pretty good data.
Internet Armory: gun lore for the firearms enthusiast


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When I carried the .357 Magnum, my choice of ammunition was a +P .38 Special loaded with a 158gr. JHP, or the Federal 158 gr. Nyclad SWCHP. I especially liked the Remington 158gr. Semi-jacketed hollow point.

I always preferred the heavier bullet for certain penetration.

Another point: Defensive shooting will likely be up close and night time. The .357 flash can momentarily blind you under dark conditions, the .38 Special much less likely to.

Bob Wright


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob Wright said:


> When I carried the .357 Magnum, my choice of ammunition was a +P .38 Special loaded with a 158gr. JHP, or the Federal 158 gr. Nyclad SWCHP. I especially liked the Remington 158gr. Semi-jacketed hollow point. I always preferred the heavier bullet for certain penetration. Another point: Defensive shooting will likely be up close and night time. The .357 flash can momentarily blind you under dark conditions, the .38 Special much less likely to. Bob Wright


I agree with Bob. I prefer a 38 special to 357 for defense. I can 5 tap a target center mass in half the time it would take most with a 357. It's skill and presence of mind that counts, not power or caliber, or fire power. Having said that, I confess to getting all caught up with caliber and power in my younger years. It was fun and taught me a lot.

Don <><


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

My thinking is it will be contact or close contact and I want the power of the .357.I agree with you and Bob about the .38 as it is a platform I am used to having carried snubby's for years.I like the ability of the .357 to be able to use either one as I choose.As far as flash though,I have welded since high school and pretty use to being flashed.I had to be able to weld with no hood in alot of situations so I know about flashes.

I am torn on the bullet grain issue.I like the SWCHP design,but from what I have been reading Im leaning toward the middle weight bullet to obtain the best characteristics of both weights.I appreciate the insight guys.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The "power" of the .357 Magnum at close range is expended in the wall behind your target, or off up the street into somebody's headlight or fender. That's why I picked the .38 Special, and now the .44 Special. The bullet goes just so deep as stops, expending all of its energy. The .357 Magnum's penetration with lighter JHPs is iffy. Remember the famous FBI shootout, where the .357 Magnum bullet stopped 1/2" short of the assailant's heart ans certain instant death, resulting in the death of the agent?

In my book, you want certain stopping power, go with a .44 or .45. I no longer depend on the .36s.

Bob Wright


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh I agree with alot of what your saying.But on the other hand it all depends on the angle of the shot,clothing worn and on and on.Each shooting has so many variables and we know there is no majic gun or bullet.Stopping power I feel is about placement and enough rounds to stop the aggression.On the Miami shooting I didnt know what each had so I looked this up quickly

AgentsRichard Manauzzi: lost control of weapon in the initial vehicle collision, no shots fired. Minor injuries from shotgun pellets.[7]
Gordon McNeill: S&W M19-3 .357 Magnum revolver, six rounds .38 Special +P fired. Seriously injured by .223 gunshot wounds to the right hand and neck.
Edmundo Mireles: Remington M870 12-gauge shotgun, five rounds 00 buckshot fired, .357 Magnum revolver (S&W, records show that it was a Smith & Wesson Model 686 despite not being FBI issue), six rounds .38 Special +P fired. Seriously injured by a .223 gunshot wound to the left forearm.
Gilbert Orrantia: S&W (model unknown, likely a Model 13, as it was an issued weapon at the time) .357 Magnum revolver, 12 rounds .38 Special +P fired. Injured by shrapnel and debris produced by a .223 bullet near miss.
John Hanlon: S&W M36 .38 Special revolver, 2-inch barrel, five rounds .38 Special +P fired. Seriously injured by .223 gunshot wounds to the right hand and groin.
Benjamin Grogan: S&W M459 9mm pistol, nine rounds fired. Killed by a .223 gunshot wound to the chest.
Jerry Dove: S&W M459 9mm pistol, 20 rounds fired. Killed by two .223 gunshot wounds to the head.
Ronald Risner: S&W M459 9mm pistol, 13-14 rounds fired, S&W (model unknown, possibly a Model 36) .38 Special revolver, one round .38 Special +P fired. Uninjured.
[edit] SuspectsWilliam Matix: S&W M3000 12-gauge shotgun, one round #6 shot fired. Killed after being shot six times.
Michael Platt: Ruger Mini-14 .223 Remington carbine, at least 42 rounds fired, S&W M586 .357 Magnum revolver, three rounds fired, Dan Wesson .357 Magnum revolver, three rounds fired. Killed after being shot 12 times.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I read a article about the aftermath of the shooting and the FBI went looking for better platform.They had it all along.The 9mm in+p+.


----------

